# need some help asap,,northern ill



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

i was out messing around making sure everything worked and blew the hydraulic hose on my boss. Does any one have any spare hoses or new ones, what ever. I got some cash if you need it......

Call me, im in lisle/naperville area...will come and get them..630-768-8427


Yes im an idiot, i dont have anymore spares....:realmad:


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry man, I just ordered spares Friday 

I will send some buddies a text message and see if I can come up with one.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

bump....im gonna go burn my truck down if i miss this storm...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;656832 said:


> bump....im gonna go burn my truck down if i miss this storm...


correction im going to burn your truck down.


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have two old ones from my Western Im not sure if they would work or not... You can call me at 630 615 1185 Im in Bolingbrook.


----------

